# ayuda elección de estudios superior



## kdm (May 1, 2011)

hola a todos tengo 24 años y en su día finalice grado medio de electrónica, me gusto y lo saque bien, empece el superior de sistemas de telecomunicacion e informaticos y lo deje me gustaba y tal pero vi demasiada informatica y programación total que ahora he visto el de desarrollo de productos electrónico y me interesa mas pero informandome he visto que lo van a modificar digamos dejara de ser "diseño" para "reparar" lo que me tira para atrás es que si lo cambian sera por algo ¿poca salida laboral?¿mal ciclo o malos créditos? nose he mirado fp's y es o este o telecos, no me gustaria sacarmerlo para que no valiera para nada por otro lado si lo acabara seguiría formandome asi que tendría este ciclo que me gusta,volviendo al tema laboral se que esta difícil en españa pero bueno sera cuestión de ponerle empeño ¿como os va a vosotros?
mil gracias


----------



## dayo (May 5, 2011)

Ok. Estudio 7 semestre de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones y te dire lo que pienso a pesar de tener poca experiencia.

Como absolutamente todo en la vida depende de donde te encuentres, de tu ambiente. España tiene fama de tener unas de las universidades mas difciles en materias de tecnologia (telecomunicaciones, electrica) y la mayoria de los que estan contentos es porque se fueron de ahi, tan simple como eso, pero en verdad no vivo ahi por tanto *"NO SE"*....

La carrera: La carrera de ing en teleco es jodida, jodida de cojones, al principio es igual de dificil que  ing electrica o electronica pero despues es aun mas dificil porque te toca materias como sistemas de comunicaciones o antenas y son materias que tienen una matematica "abstracta" . Por ejemplo:  para cualquiera una antena es una vara de aluminio pero para nosostros representa desde ecuaciones de maxwell hasta vectores de poynting y mucho mas alla.

Ayer mismo me qued desde las 930 de la mañana hasta las 7 de la noche (muy enserio).

En verdad teleco es como el resto de las carreras, el que sirve, sirve.

Ahora bien, la otra carrera esa de diseño en nosequemas, *"personalmente"* no la recomendaria, esas carreras de nombres tan comerciales no tienen misiones, solo es para sacar lo maximo que puedan en dinero y despues para afuera.

Te dejo estos enlaces que me parece perfecto no solo para usted sino para todos lo que quieran estudiar teleco ( o cualquier otra ingenieria *"dificil"*):

http://http://www.foroteleco.com/forum/estudiantes/1027-volverias-estudiar-teleco.html

http://http://es.scribd.com/doc/7045051/Teleco-Segun-Un-Teleco-Por-Karpov-Para-Foroteleco

http://http://www.foroteleco.com/forum/futuros-estudiantes/4914-teleco-seg-n-un-teleco-ahora-en-serio.html

Saludos a todos.


----------



## MacPerez (May 9, 2011)

Yo también estoy interesado en los ciclos medios o fps y también en los superiores, siempre y cuando sean de la rama de electrónica.

¿Alguien que los esté cursando nos podría contar un poco?


¡Gracias!


----------

